

Ask HN: Python vs. JavaScript - yuashizuki

What are your thoughts about both the languages and which would you prefer to work in. Please refer to only the language and not the frameworks that make it viable option.
======
tuxlinuxien
It depends on what you want to do.

I work with Nodejs everyday, JavaScript is a very cool language but I still
prefer Python which is easier to read from my point of view.

------
Pr0ducer
Python on the back, JavaScript on the front.

~~~
yuashizuki
But if u could program the front and the back in a single language which would
u prefer

~~~
tuxlinuxien
Python is not supported for front-end (yet??). So the choice is quite easy. If
you want to stick a single language for both front and backend, using JS is
the best solution.

~~~
yuashizuki
I am just asking a hypothetical question, what if you could do everything in
python and every thing in js. Would you still use js cause you like the
language or use python.

------
fauria
Always JAVASCRIPT!

------
okibeogezi
Always PYTHON!

~~~
ilovefood
FTW!

